# Lancaster fun



## Micdrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Lancaster fun and fun it was. I was lucky enough this year to climb aboard the Candian Lancaster. What a magnificant bird. Here are some pics of her both on the inside and out. One point. Pictures dont show the awsomeness of this bird or the history behind it.

Enjoy 

Micdrow


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2006)

Very cool. Although I always laugh to see a Garmin GPS on the instrument panel of these old warbirds.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 10, 2006)

Yep - Don't leave home without it!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree, but it still looks funny next to all the vintage instruments. It certainly does beat the old navigation method. "Bring out the sextant"!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2006)

the GPS was only recently aquired by them in the last couple of years, they still use maps to double check their posistion, the BBMF still navigate solely by maps, compas and stopwatch, hence they carry a specialist navigator, the red arrows do the same during their display, their entire displays are done with a map and stopwatch- not easy when you're pulling moves like that it really is amazing...........


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 10, 2006)

England is a tiny country in land mass it would be pretty hard to get lost . Do the Red Arrows really have a Navigator


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2006)

They certainly don't use GPS, it is all maps and stopwatch...

Cool pics Micdrow.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 10, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> They certainly don't use GPS, it is all maps and stopwatch...
> 
> Cool pics Micdrow.


I'd actually really be depressed if they had to use maps during their display mind you it would be spectacular


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2006)

no that's exactily what we're saying, the red arrows don't use navigators or GPS, their ferry flights and their entire routine is all done by the pilots with maps and stopwatches, quite amazing how they manage it all.......


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd really be impressed if they flew their routine with maps (not the routine cards) there would be black smoking holes allover the place


----------



## k9kiwi (Sep 11, 2006)

Most excellent.

Just ordered a copy of "The Lancaster Manual". Only cost one arm and 1/2 a leg.


----------



## bomber (Sep 11, 2006)

I renew my Lancaster manual to the local library every 3 weeks.... Every now and again they ask me to lend it them for a while..

It works for me... 

It's not just the size of the county that governs the navigation requirements but also just how busy it's airspace is...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2006)

Personally, if I were in charge of a rare flying warbird like the Lanc, I would require the usage of a GPS. If the navigator were off and they crashed for lack of fuel or place to land, that would be criminal. But I would like to see it as a quick disconnect that gets stowed before people walk through it so that it looks as original as possible.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2006)

well in the UK it's not gonna run out of fuel any time soon because of the short distances and you're never far from somewhere you can land, _never_. Plus they do of course factor in things like emergency plans and nearest airports for each route, as you'd expect, when flying the UK's so small you can't get lost. Also as PA474 is a military aircraft it's very rare for civvies to get on board, although everything is still original, they even have a working radio set! although their primary radio is of course a modern set.........

and kiwi you will love that manual it really does have everything........


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2006)

What I mean is that the GPS affords you an additional level of safety that was not available when these aircraft were built. Anything that makes an airplane safer is good, especially when you are talking about a plane as rare as a flyable Lancaster.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 12, 2006)

that's true but a map, compass, stopwatch and very highly trained RAF Navigator will do just as well, and i believe is better than relying solely on technology......


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 12, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> that's true but a map, compass, stopwatch and very highly trained RAF Navigator will do just as well, and i believe is better than relying solely on technology......


 I'm curious as to why RAF Navs are more highly skilled as opposed to other air arms Navs. Do they know something about a compass or map maybe the skies.....
The best navigators in my mind would be the old Bush Pilots flying over totally uncharted wastelands in a single engine VFR equipped aircraft no nav aids other then a compass airspeed and a clock .The met forecast would be go outside and stick your finger up to see wind direction. Flying in the north where the difference between true north and magnetic north is amazing.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 12, 2006)

i didn't mean to say they were more highly trained than others, just that they are highly trained..........


----------



## bomber (Sep 13, 2006)

Micdrow...

You said you had the oppurtunity to go aboard the Lancaster.... having done this myself on various occations I was wondering if you'd share some of your thoughts on the experience...

I'm told that tissues are often required and I too found that a 'draft' of wind was effecting my eyes at various times...

I'd also be interested in your description of the passage past the mid-upper gun turret.

One of the things that surprised me..was how narrow the cockpit is, the field of view from the cockpit and just how close those propellor tips are to the side of your head.

The wing spar was a particular challenge to this 6'4" bloke, my 11 year old son had no problems and my 72 year farther was very determined to tackle something that he'd spent his whole life wondering about.

regards

Simon


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 13, 2006)

well you've gotta remember the young lads of the 40's RAF would've looked on 6"4 as massive as they'd be very lucky to hit 6ft, and obviously that in the event of a bail out no one has to get over the main spar but yes the small opening is something of a challenge..........


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 13, 2006)

Bomber,

To be honest my experince with the Lancaster was great as I said. I actually found it very roomy. Like you said the cockpit is very crampt but once I got past there I found more room then I normally would in a bomber of its type. I am 6'3" so for me that's a completement. Part of the fact is that the canadian lancaster does not have the seat or controls in it for the top turrent. All that is there is bubble and the machine guns mounted through it. 

I was surpised to find I didnt have to squeeze through the bomb racks on the inside. On a B-17 you have to walk on a plat form about 8" wide. I bet it would be quite a site if you had to walk across this with bomb bay doors open and the german's shooting up at you from below.

The navigation table in the lancaster seemed very large to me also. It looked to be around 4 feet long by 3 feet wide. A B-17 navigation table is around 3 feet by 2 feet plus the radio is mounted on top of the table. The Lancaster I toured had nothing on the table. I wish now I would have taken a picture of it.

I also was very surprised that the Lancaster didnt have any side mounted machine guns like a B-17 or B-24 bomber. From what I could see there was plenty of room. Guess bomb load was more of a factor for them.

They really didnt give us as much time as I would have liked on the inside. It cost me $5.00 to tour the aircraft for about 3 to 4 minutes. Which to me is really cheap for such a priceless artifact. All money goes to keeping the bomber flying and touring. Lots and lots of people where waiting in line. I think I waited at least a half an hour before I was able to get in. It was anouced at the airshow this year that the lancaster crew wants to come back in 2007 so will wait and see. If it does I will tour the aircraft again.

Ive been lucky to tour the following aircraft

B-17 Aluminum Cloud
B-17 Thunder bird
B-25 Pacific Prawler
B-25 Eaa
Ju-52 Commerative Airforce
B-24 Dimond Lil
SBD Dougles Dauntless

All the aircraft tours cost me between 3 to 5 dollars which to me is cheap. If you really want to be in a tight aircraft then try a B-25. Just crawling through the tunnel to the nose is a challenge especially for us tall people. Then to get into the tail of the aircraft you have to climb over the bomb bay.

Hopefully this answer's you question. Its just awstruck to be able to tour aircraft of any type and it does make you think of all the people that died on both sides just that we can be free. 

Micdrow


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 13, 2006)

Here are a couple of more pictures of the inside of the lancaster and you can see what I mean about room

Enjoy Micdrow


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2006)

dang, i wish i was on the desktop now  it probably wont come as any supprise to you to hear that i have a picture of the navigator's table for you, plus pictures of pretty much anything else you could want  so maybe tomorrow, but it's nice to see the inside of the canuck lanc again last time i saw a pic she was in her yellow primer before annother coat of paint inside..............


----------

